# IE7 opens new browser window for Outlook (mailto) link [Moved form ie]



## OdamSap (Jun 16, 2008)

When I click on a "mailto:"; link, the default mail client *opened together with an extra browser window*. The browser address bar contains mailto:<email address> . so, I end up with 3 windows (mail client, new window with mailto in address bar and the main window where I clicked the mailto link).

I'm a web developer and use mailto links in my applications. What can I do to fix the issue mentioned above?

Thanks in advance! =)


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

*Re: IE7 opens new browser window for Outlook (mailto) link*

Hello and welcome to TSF :wavey:

I think you will get a better answer, in the web design forum.

I will move your thread.


----------



## Jaxo (Feb 21, 2008)

Welcome to TSF OdamSap!

I would love to see the code you are using to call the mailto: link. Even the full code of the site to see if anything else could be the cause.


----------

